# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  نحوه پاس دادن دیتا گرید به گزارش در stimul report

## cmm_cmm_2007@yahoo

نحوه پاس دادن دیتا گرید به گزارش در stimul report

----------


## Sal_64

سلام

شاید چندین را وجود داشته باشه

اما یه راه  اینه که
شما با کد نویسی یک DataTable تعریف کنید
و همینطور به تعداد ستونها DataColumn و به وسیله یک حلقه و یک DataRow ردیف به ردیف اطلاعات دیتاگرید رو بخونید و به دیتا تیبل اضافه کنید
و در آخر هم اون دیتاتیبل رو به گزارش پاس بدید

البته اگه دیتاگرید شما بایند شده باشد
پس ار تعریف دیتاتیبل و دیتاکالم ها ببینید میشه datagridview.datasource رو به دیتاتیبل انتقال داد (شاید احتیاج بشه یک DataSet هم تعریف کنید)

موفق باشد

----------


## cmm_cmm_2007@yahoo

با تشکر از دوست عزیز.
این خیلی ابتدایی است و سخت. من میخام یک راه راحتتر وجود داشته 
باشه .باتشکر.

----------


## cmm_cmm_2007@yahoo

خودم پیدا کردم.
StiReport1.RegData("DataSourceNameInReport",Me.Bin  dingSource)

----------


## sir_djalireza

> خودم پیدا کردم.
> StiReport1.RegData("DataSourceNameInReport",Me.Bin  dingSource)


اصلا واضح نيست ، کسی سر در آورد چی به چی شد؟

----------

